# Welche SPS mit Codesys



## GBM (15 Dezember 2009)

Hallo an alle hat jemand vielleicht ein Tip für mich, 
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer guenstigen SPS mit Profibus für I/O und Ethernet + OPC für Visu. Die SPS soll mit Codesys 2.3 programmierbar sein. 
Die Vorgaben kommen vom Kunden, er hat im Moment eine Anlage mit einem Panel + Soft SPS (SPS Programm ist mit Codesys geschrieben). 
Und will weg von Soft SPS, das SPS Programm soll aber nicht geändert werden.
danke GBM


----------



## Professor (15 Dezember 2009)

Guckst du hier:
http://www.automation-alliance.de/index.shtml?aa_products


----------



## GBM (15 Dezember 2009)

danke, da war ich schon, werde aber nicht schlau. 
Mich interessieren die Erfahrungen von den Leuten die SPS'n mit Codesys einsetzen.


----------



## Knut62 (15 Dezember 2009)

Bachmann geht gut und schnell.
www.bachmann.info
Nur die Visualisierungssoftware ist (noch) nicht so Ideal.


----------



## Manager (29 August 2011)

*Sehr gute Erfahrungen*

Schau dir mal die von Berghof an. Diese können alles was du brauchst.

http://www.berghof-automation.de


----------

